# Letter pair words help



## riffz (Jul 7, 2009)

So I've started compiling my own list of one-syllable words to use for 3x3 BLD now that I'm getting more serious about it.

I've been using Chris Hardwick's page for a lot of suggestions but he doesn't use the letter A or M so I'm hoping you can suggest some words yourself.

Please read his explanation of how the words are used before you post suggestions:
http://speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html

Here's what I have. Please offer better suggestions for the ones I already have if you can:

AB - ab (muscle)
AC - ace
AD - ad (advertisement)
AE - air
AF - Alf
AG - ag (abbreviation for agriculture)
AH - yes
AI - aim
AJ - age
AK - ask
AL - ale
AM - amp (amplifier)
AN - ant
AO - ow (expression of pain)
AP - ape
AQ - auk (bird)
AR - art
AS - ass
AT - ate
AU - gold (chemical symbol)
AV - ave (abbreviation for avenue) (I don't like this much but it's the best I can think of)
AW - aw (expression of disappointment)
AX - axe

I don't need ones using U or V because that's my buffer.

Thanks in advance,
Rob

EDIT: The list for 'A' pairs are done - time to move on to M's:

MA - mat
MB - mob
MC - mic (microphone)
MD - mod (modification)
ME - me
MF - muff
MG - mug
MH - match
MI - my
MJ - mage
MK - make
ML - mill
MN - man
MO - moo (cow)
MP - map
MQ - muck
MR - more
MS - miss
MT - mutt
MU - mule
MV - move
MW - mew (pokemon)
MX - mix


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 7, 2009)

riffz said:


> I've been using Chris Hardwick's page for a lot of suggestions but he doesn't use the letter A or M so I'm hoping you can suggest some words yourself.



If you want me to, after your list is complete I can include it on my website. It would be clearly credited to you as a completion of the list for all possible letter combinations. If you prefer to keep your list private I will respect that of course, but if you would like it published I can add it so that others will have a more complete list to refer to.

Chris


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2009)

Go right ahead, I'd be happy to help contribute.

EDIT: Once it's done I'll pm you with all the letter combinations that include A or M (but don't start with them).


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 7, 2009)

AE - aerial (like a plane)
AH - yes (agreement)
AQ - aquarium?


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> AE - aerial (like a plane)
> AH - yes (agreement)
> AQ - aquarium?



Thanks for being helpful, but did you read the webpage first? These are supposed to be 1-syllable words that stick in your auditory memory for short periods of time.

...and I don't see the connection between AH and "yes", unless you mean "ah, yes!" ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2009)

Some quick suggestions:

AE - air (like "aerial")
AH - I like luisgepeto's "ah" as in "ah, yes".
AQ - auk (the bird) (or you could go with awk, the language)

For AJ I'd probably use "age", and then change AG to something like "aagh" (exclamation of disgust), or I'd use "ag" as an abbreviation for "agriculture" (people talk about taking "Ag courses" when they're taking agriculture courses in college).

Of course, I don't know how these clash with the other words in the list, since I've never gotten around to doing this. I probably should.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 7, 2009)

riffz said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > AE - aerial (like a plane)
> ...



oops sorry, and I do mean "ah, yes!"


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2009)

Its funny you mentioned switching aj to age, because I did that a couple minutes before reading this. I'm trying not to use too many "ah"s or "aggh"s because it would be easier to remember in my opinion if there aren't a bunch of sounds that aren't real words.

I like the air and auk suggestions though. Thanks.

EDIT: Upon flipping through a dictionary I have concluded that ag is the best idea for AG.


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2009)

Now the 'A' list is complete... on to the 'M'!


EDIT: The 'M' list was really easy. I edited the original post to show both o the completed lists, so you can add it to your page now, Chris.

I'll send you a private message when I have some more words you can add.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2009)

Some others just to be complete (you don't need them, but others will - I do):

AU - gold (chemical symbol)
AV - ave (abbreviation for avenue) (I don't like this much but it's the best I can think of)

MU - mule
MV - move

And it would be nice to even add double letters someday; they can be useful for unusual purposes. For instance, I use a letter pair to define an individual piece on megaminx, and sometimes it will have doubled letters. But I won't bother with that for now.


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright, I added them.

...and you can go ahead and compile a list of double letters with the few other people in the world that solve the megaminx BLD


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2009)

riffz said:


> ...and you can go ahead and compile a list of double letters with the few other people in the world that solve the megaminx BLD



If somebody makes such a list I will add it too to my site.

Chris


----------



## riffz (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, what the heck, lets do it in this thread.

AA - "Aaaaaah!!!!"
BB - bib
CC - Clark (Kent)
DD - dad
EE - "Eeeee!!!!"
FF - fluff
GG - gag
HH - hah
II - I'm
JJ - judge
KK - kink
LL - lil (slang for little)
MM - mom
NN - nun
OO - "ooooooh!!!"
PP - pop
QQ - quack
RR - roar
SS - sass
TT - Tut (King Tut)
UU - "Oomph!"
VV - verve
WW - wow
XX - porn


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2009)

AA - "Aaaaaah!!!!"
CC - Clark (Kent)
EE - "Eeeee!!!!"
FF - "Fluff"
II - "I'm" seems to fit best for me
KK - kink (short for kinky)
OO - "ooooooh!!!"
QQ - "Quack"
SS - Sass ; as in "She's got sass", or the company
UU - "Oomph!"

Those are probably what I would use for the others ones missing in your list (missing at the time I read it).

Chris

P.S. Don't ever use the name of a letter for a letter pair. If you do, what happens if you have an odd cycle, and that single letter (unpaired) ends your cycle?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 8, 2009)

Here are just a few things that came to my mind

FF- FFFUUUUUUUUUUU
KK- the Klu Klux KLan
QQ- QQwref


----------



## riffz (Jul 8, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Here are just a few things that came to my mind
> 
> FF- FFFUUUUUUUUUUU
> KK- the Klu Klux KLan
> QQ- QQwref



Once again, please follow the link and read the explanation.




cmhardw said:


> SS - Sass ; as in "She's got sass", or the company



I was gonna put sass, but I wasn't sure it was a word.



cmhardw said:


> P.S. Don't ever use the name of a letter for a letter pair. If you do, what happens if you have an odd cycle, and that single letter (unpaired) ends your cycle?



Good point. I hadn't thought about that.


P.S. Hurry up and get that 4x4 method website running. I can't wait for it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 8, 2009)

The whole point of using letter pair words is to use words for pairs that make the most sense to you. It does not matter how silly that might be but the point is to use your own words, so keep experimenting and best of luck.


----------



## riffz (Jul 8, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> The whole point of using letter pair words is to use words for pairs that make the most sense to you. It does not matter how silly that might be but the point is to use your own words, so keep experimenting and best of luck.



Was this directed at me? I do think the words need to memorable to me, but I don't think asking for suggestions is a wrong thing to do.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate to do a thread-hijack, but I have a quick question that I don't feel warrants its own thread. Does anyone happen to have a set of 3 letter images for the corners of the 3x3? For example, WBR, BRW, and RBW would be one corner. I am trying something out and am finding it very hard to come up with images that match. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## riffz (Jul 13, 2009)

Are you using old pochmann for corners? I so I would recommend saving yourself the trouble and trying this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3dh8TuYu8

I know this isn't answering your question, but I would strongly recommend this over forming triple letter pairs.

If you don't like the method in that video, you do realize that you can denote corners with just 2 letters, because no letter pair will repeat for 2 positions if you order the colours in a clockwise direction.


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a suggestion for AH:

ache

or 

alch (short for alchemy - slang in many RPGs)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 15, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> I hate to do a thread-hijack, but I have a quick question that I don't feel warrants its own thread. Does anyone happen to have a set of 3 letter images for the corners of the 3x3? For example, WBR, BRW, and RBW would be one corner. I am trying something out and am finding it very hard to come up with images that match. Thanks.
> 
> Doug



Well, I assign each face a letter, UDLRFB, and then starting from top left (assume you're looking at the face) and going clockwise, letter ABCD.


----------

